# Truck was broken into



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I know this has been posted before, but to day it happened to me,
I went out out at 1m to run some errands when I found the drivers
door unlocked then saw the in side my cab ever thing from behind the passenger seat tools, tie down straps, tarp, etc pulled out all over the cab, 
my box's of Electric Eel brochures opened,

But the worse part was they broke apart the plastic around the 
steering column trying to hot wire it, some how they broke some kind of switch
I have full power when key turned on but when I hit the starter nothing :vs_mad:


*Tango Edit :

MACPLUMB777 is going to need some help from us to get his truck back on the road in these tough times. He's trying to set up a go-fund-me page and when it's ready will pitch in to help him out.*

https://fundly.com/gmc-truck-repairs/


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> I know this has been posted before, but to day it happened to me,
> I went out out at 1m to run some errands when I found the drivers
> door unlocked then saw the in side my cab ever thing from behind the passenger seat tools, tie down straps, tarp, etc pulled out all over the cab,
> my box's of Electric Eel brochures opened,
> ...




That really blows man, if you're missing any hard to find tools let us know, I will gladly send you anything you can't otherwise replace.


.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

No plumbing tools just truck tools, jack handle, jumper cables etc :vs_mad:
They were just pulled out all over the passenger side,
I have not gone though it yet to see if anything missing, but did have police come out and make a report,

my problem is I don't have the money to get it fixed until Oct 19, 
and no way to get to the bank to deposit check I get :crying:


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I’m sorry to hear that, I’ve been through it. Now I have the extra hassle of putting Slick Locks on every day when I get home. 

Tweakers suck!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> No plumbing tools just truck tools, jack handle, jumper cables etc :vs_mad:
> They were just pulled out all over the passenger side,
> I have not gone though it yet to see if anything missing, but did have police come out and make a report,
> 
> ...


that really sux.....I know the feeling.....
as far as depositing checks, I scan them through my home computer and deposit into any account I want, including my business checking, am sure every bank should have that type of deposit from a remote place..


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

THANKS FOR REMINDING ME ! :biggrin:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I had my truck cleaned out a couple weeks ago. I don't normally carry many tools anymore, but that night I had a ProPress on the truck as well as a cordless drill and impact driver. They also took my 20 year old tool box. A thief has no sense of proportion. You steal a man's tools, you are stealing his livelihood.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Plumbus said:


> I had my truck cleaned out a couple weeks ago. I don't normally carry many tools anymore, but that night I had a ProPress on the truck as well as a cordless drill and impact driver. They also took my 20 year old tool box. A thief has no sense of proportion. You steal a man's tools, you are stealing his livelihood.


musta been a democrat.....wanting their free schit...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Your truck was left where when they broke into it?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I got a lock on the back door of my truck..... 
the cab is separate from the box ---so all they are gonna get out of 
the front cab is an old coffe cup and if they really dive deep the might
find my gun if I forgot to bring it into the house for the night.......


it sucks when the electrical is fooked up cause you are not stranded until someone can make repairs.....


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

All those types need to be ran around the block and beat profusely around the head with a ball bat for a few hours.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Tango said:


> Your truck was left where when they broke into it?


MY truck is parked in my apt parking lot at the back of the building I live for last 4 years, 
this is a senior apt complex, what I did not know until after I have been here 
a couple of years is that we have DRUG DEALERS living here and running 
their business here,
we have front security gates that are open 9:AM-5M Mon-Fri
then it takes a 4 number code to get in same number used on our front door 
to building, but our back lock was broken last year so they just put in a 
regular door handle, so basically all our security has been bypassed :crying:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Tango said:


> Your truck was left where when they broke into it?


In my driveway. The same thieves stole a catalytic converter off a car around the corner from me.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

At the very least you can put a wireless motion sensor inside the truck and alert you inside the apartment. If the budget allows than an alarm.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> At the very least you can put a wireless motion sensor inside the truck and alert you inside the apartment. If the budget allows than an alarm.



Trail cams are like 60$ and many are designed to work off 12v too :biggrin:

.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Trail cams are like 60$ and many are designed to work off 12v too :biggrin:
> 
> .


I wonder if these trails cams would be useful, I prefer prevention than trying to catch the burglar after he stole your effects. My driveway motion sensors are still working good and I keep putting the padlocks every night.

The only lax part now is I've stopped putting my suv in front of the van every night.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> I wonder if these trails cams would be useful, I prefer prevention than trying to catch the burglar after he stole your effects. My driveway motion sensors are still working good and I keep putting the padlocks every night.
> 
> The only lax part now is I've stopped putting my suv in front of the van every night.





You can use them to take pics of who might be snooping around your house at night. They are motion activated.


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I wonder if these trails cams would be useful, I prefer prevention than trying to catch the burglar after he stole your effects. My driveway motion sensors are still working good and I keep putting the padlocks every night.
> 
> The only lax part now is I've stopped putting my suv in front of the van every night.


put your vette infront of the van..they will steal that first and leave the van alone...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> You can use them to take pics of who might be snooping around your house at night. They are motion activated.
> 
> 
> .


if you want to get fancy, they have wi/fi cams that send pics right to your phone..there is a monthly fee , but the lower pricing is cheap each month and you pay more for more pics or video to be sent..


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

You can by a used ring camera and pay 3$ a month as long as it reaches your WiFi


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

MACPLUMB777 is going to need some help from us to get his truck back on the road in these tough times. He's trying to set up a go-fund-me page and when it's ready will pitch in to help him out.

If anyone has experience with setting a page for him it would be great, he's never done it before. Send a private to him if you are knowledgeable.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have set up on FUNDLY GMC TRUCK REPAIRS to help pay for my truck repairs
I Need some where in the neighborhood of between $500.00 to $1000.00
depends if it is just replace the module or the whole steering column,
with reprogram the computer to accept the new parts and key, 
I would like to be able to post a picture but I cannot transfer from phone to my computer but I working on it,

Any money left over after the bill will be donated to a charity 

I do have a check coming in from Electric Eel.on the 19th, but i don't know if it will be enough and that is a week without making my doctors Appts,
or grocery shopping,


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> I have set up on FUNDLY GMC TRUCK REPAIRS to help pay for my truck repairs
> I Need some where in the neighborhood of between $500.00 to $1000.00
> depends if it is just replace the module or the whole steering column,
> with reprogram the computer to accept the new parts and key,
> ...


you can just type in the link here, no need for a picture and we will follow it..any problems we can let you know..any extra money keep in an emergency fund...


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

https://fundly.com/gmc-truck-repairs/

Has a picture of the damage


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> https://fundly.com/gmc-truck-repairs/edit
> 
> Has a picture of the damage


It's a login page, it may not be the right place?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Ok I found the proper place (without the edit at the end of the link).


https://fundly.com/gmc-truck-repairs/


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Is it just the green wire that's cut? Can't really see well. If you have more pics it would be good. If it's a wire that cut or a key cylinder then it wouldn't be too expensive. Can't you look in the local ads for mechanic to come visit you and fix it?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have called mobile repair mechanics, & 2 Garages they refer me to a locksmith,
which I paid a $30.00 S/C to come and look at it, He said needed to replace
that module and rewire, there is a micro switch that they removed and 
there fore needs all that replaced and computer reprogrammed to accept
the new parts and the key = $500.00:vs_OMG:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> I have called mobile repair mechanics, & 2 Garages they refer me to a locksmith,
> which I paid a $30.00 S/C to come and look at it, He said needed to replace
> that module and rewire, there is a micro switch that they removed and
> there fore needs all that replaced and computer reprogrammed to accept
> the new parts and the key = $500.00:vs_OMG:





I really hope you find someone who actually knows how to fix these. The dealers will always sell you a new key which is horse schit. I have dealt with replacing ignition cylinders before and if it's only electrical damage there is almost always no reason to need a new key and key cylinder.


I feel like an azzhole because I could only donate 10$ at the moment, I wish you caught me yesterday. Seriously, my budget is a bit tight right now and I spent like 60$ on new hats :biggrin: That said I was the first to donate so my 10$ is lookin pretty good right now compared to these other cheap phocks lolz.




.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

THANK YOU !

Ever Little bit Helps ! :biggrin:


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Do you have Venmo? That web link is asking for my address and credit card information.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> Do you have Venmo? That web link is asking for my address and credit card information.


Website is Fundly. It asks the address, email and credit card


.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> Website is Fundly. It asks the address, email and credit card
> 
> 
> .


Right, judging by it only has $48 raised, PZ members aren’t looking to give that info. I asked my wife to send money and she told me what it’s asking for. I’d rather Venmo if possible. Also that cuts out Fundly from skimming money off the top.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> Right, judging by it only has $48 raised, PZ members aren’t looking to give that info. I asked my wife to send money and she told me what it’s asking for. I’d rather Venmo if possible. Also that cuts out Fundly from skimming money off the top.


I'm not familiar with that type of stuff. It's all I can say, I know the fee was pretty steep.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Right, judging by it only has $48 raised, PZ members aren’t looking to give that info. I asked my wife to send money and she told me what it’s asking for. I’d rather Venmo if possible. Also that cuts out Fundly from skimming money off the top.





Or maybe he has a paypal.




.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes I do have paypal !

I did not Realize what Fundly was charging, 

If anyone wants to post on Facebook go ahead, I do not have Facebook
because they cancelled me a year ago and I cannot get back on,
I did not post anything bad nothing I would not post here,


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I will be having the truck towed to a local repair garage on Friday,
they give me a ballpark quote of appox $500.00 until they can look
at it in person, I will have AAA auto club to tow to garage which is just about a mile away so they look and order any parts they need, they are closed both Sat & Sun, so will not be able to work on it till Mon, which is OK, I will get my E.E. Ck on Mon, so hopefully I will have enough to pay for
the repairs !


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> I will be having the truck towed to a local repair garage on Friday,
> they give me a ballpark quote of appox $500.00 until they can look
> at it in person, I will have AAA auto club to tow to garage which is just about a mile away so they look and order any parts they need, they are closed both Sat & Sun, so will not be able to work on it till Mon, which is OK, I will get my E.E. Ck on Mon, so hopefully I will have enough to pay for
> the repairs !





Keep us up to date and private message me your paypal, good luck!




.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I got the Truck over to the garage at noon today, $438.50 to make
the needed repairs will have sometime late Monday :biggrin:

With what I received and my E.E. Check will be able to pay and have money left to Pay Bills and get Grocery's :biggrin:

THANKS TO EVERYBODY WHO SENT MONEY !


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> I got the Truck over to the garage at noon today, $438.50 to make
> the needed repairs will have sometime late Monday :biggrin:
> 
> With what I received and my E.E. Check will be able to pay and have money left to Pay Bills and get Grocery's :biggrin:
> ...





I sent you 40$ on paypal. Did they release it to you immediately or are they holding it?




.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes I have it ! :biggrin:


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Today is the day I get the truck back, will let you know how it goes :biggrin:


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I got my truck back Tuesday afternoon at 3M after two computer tech's worked for over two hours to program the new module,

So on Wednesday I went out at 11:AM to run a bunch of errands,
and to my Surprise I found the truck had been broken into again,
this time they did by breaking thru the Back Window ! :crying::vs_OMG:


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> I got my truck back Tuesday afternoon at 3M after two computer tech's worked for over two hours to program the new module,
> 
> So on Wednesday I went out at 11:AM to run a bunch of errands,
> and to my Surprise I found the truck had been broken into again,
> this time they did by breaking thru the Back Window ! :crying::vs_OMG:


People such. I feel sorry for you but with all this bad luck you are bound to get some good luck soon to even it out.

Do you live in a ghetto or did you piss off the local meth head maybe?

What did they take this time?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

That sucks. I bet it was the same person that broke into it the first time. Wouldn't put it past them to try again. They probably have a good idea of your habits and know when they have the best opportunity to try.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> I got my truck back Tuesday afternoon at 3M after two computer tech's worked for over two hours to program the new module,
> 
> So on Wednesday I went out at 11:AM to run a bunch of errands,
> and to my Surprise I found the truck had been broken into again,
> this time they did by breaking thru the Back Window ! :crying::vs_OMG:


No nothing of real value just a bunch of box's of trade Literature 
for Electric Eel Mfg, and some box's of gifts waiting to get mailed to friends,
as far as I can tell nothing is missing just all jumbled up as they searched
but nothing to steal :biggrin:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> I got my truck back Tuesday afternoon at 3M after two computer tech's worked for over two hours to program the new module,
> 
> So on Wednesday I went out at 11:AM to run a bunch of errands,
> and to my Surprise I found the truck had been broken into again,
> this time they did by breaking thru the Back Window ! :crying::vs_OMG:


hell if you have nothing of value in the truck just leave it unlocked and put a hidden kill switch in it. the window is gona cost as much as the steering column repair...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Damn I'd be so fed up. The dumbass thinking he's getting better at it. :sad2:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)




----------

